# شبشب حمامى اتسرق



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2009)

*شبشب حمامى اتسرق
شبشب حمامى اتسرق
ومسحت دمعى بمنديل ورق
وكنت خايف وكلى قلق
وهقولها تانى على الملأ
شبشب حمامى اتسرق
ومش انا اللى شبشبى ينسرق
وقلبى عليه ينحرق
شبشبى كان ماركة البطريق
وكنت بمشى بيه فى اى طريق
شبشب حمامى اتسرق
وتارى وهاخده بايديا
علشان شبشبى غالى عليا
ومش هقبل من حد دية
علشان ما أطمعش حد فيا
بالسلاح هاخد تارى
حتى ولو كان من جارى
شبشب وارثه من جدودى
هيثم ومودى وبودى
مش ممكن اضيع مجهود جدودى
وخاصة جدى بودى
شبشب حمامى اتسرق

ولو سمحتوا كل واحد يخلي باله*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

يا حراااااام شكله واحد طفران 
مررررررررررسي يا بيتر ​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
معلش شبشب يتسرق احسن مادمى ينحرق
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررسى يا بيتر 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *يا حراااااام شكله واحد ظفران *
> 
> *مررررررررررسي يا بيتر *​


* ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تقصدى كفران*
*ام *
*انا*
* غلطان*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا red rose88*​


----------



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> *معلش شبشب يتسرق احسن مادمى ينحرق*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرررررررررررسى يا بيتر *
> ...


* تصورى *
*افضل*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا مريم12*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا احمد شوقي يوصف كدة

شكرا بيتر


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى بيتر هههههههههههه جميلة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه

رثااااااء شبشب الحمام 

حلوة يا أستاذ بيتر ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

يا حراااااااام ابقي هات جزمة باتا


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اوى بجد*
*ميرسي ليك استاذ بيتر*​


----------



## المجدلية (20 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه جميله يا بيتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه يا استاذ بيتر 

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفرتاري (20 يونيو 2009)

*معلش ممكن تقولى 
اية هى مركة البطريق
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش اجبلك شبشب تانى ولا تعمل فى نفسك كدة
هتودى نفسك فى دهية علشان شبشب
انا عرفة كان عزيز عليك معلش
قول لجده بودى انا اسف 
صدقنى اجبلك الحرامى من قفاة حتى لو كان فين
وهجبلك صندوق منديل ورق
ولا قلبك يتحرق
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا مستر بيتر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يونيو 2009)

لو كان ماركة ابو وردة مكنش اتسرق ههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا بيتر شعر مؤثر للحزن على الشبشب​


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد جميلة يا استاذ بيتر
تسلم ايدك


----------



## Mary Gergees (20 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
حلوووو اوى الشعر الجامد ده يا بيتر

ميرسىىىىىىى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## BITAR (21 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ولا احمد شوقي يوصف كدة
> 
> شكرا بيتر


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*دى عايزه *
*شاعر*
* شعبان عبدالرحيم*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا كليمو*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ميرسى بيتر هههههههههههه جميلة


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا مرمورة الكركورة*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> رثااااااء شبشب الحمام ​
> 
> حلوة يا أستاذ بيتر ​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*وما المانع*
*شبشب وراح*
*لما لا يعمل له رثاء*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يا حراااااااام ابقي هات جزمة باتا


* بعد فتره الحداد*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا abokaf2020*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

M a r i a m قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة اوى بجد*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك استاذ بيتر*​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا M a r i a m*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه جميله يا بيتر


* شكرا المجدلية*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> تحــــــــــــفه يا استاذ بيتر ​
> ميرررررسى ليك ​
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *معلش ممكن تقولى *
> *اية هى مركة البطريق*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *معلش اجبلك شبشب تانى ولا تعمل فى نفسك كدة*
> ...


*هحاول*
*اعتزر*
*لبودى*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لشعورك يا نفرتاري*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لو كان ماركة ابو وردة مكنش اتسرق ههههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسى ليك يا بيتر شعر مؤثر للحزن على الشبشب​


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فين ايام ابو ورده*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Bent El3dra*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد جميلة يا استاذ بيتر
> تسلم ايدك


* شكرا just member*​


----------



## BITAR (23 يونيو 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *حلوووو اوى الشعر الجامد ده يا بيتر*
> 
> *ميرسىىىىىىى *
> *ربنا يباركك*


*شكرا   Mary Gergees*​


----------



## Ferrari (23 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قطعت قلبي يا بيتر

اكيد الحرامي قلبه ها يحن ويرجعه تانى مكانه بعد ما يسمع الشعر دة

ههههههههههههه وكويس انه مكنش كوتشي كانت المشكله هاتبقى اكبر

حقيقى رااااااااااااااااااائع يا بيتر شكراً لك انا فطست من الضحك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك ويباركك
​


----------



## mero_engel (23 يونيو 2009)

*ادي الاشعار ولا بلاش *
*ميرسي يا استاذ بيتر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يونيو 2009)

Ferrari قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> قطعت قلبي يا بيتر​
> اكيد الحرامي قلبه ها يحن ويرجعه تانى مكانه بعد ما يسمع الشعر دة​
> ههههههههههههه وكويس انه مكنش كوتشي كانت المشكله هاتبقى اكبر​
> ...


* يا ريت يحن قلبه*
*انا فى الانتظار*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لو كان كوتشى*
*دا انا كنت *
*عملت ديواااااااااااااان*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Ferrari*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ادي الاشعار ولا بلاش *
> 
> *ميرسي يا استاذ بيتر *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


* دا شبشب *
*هو *
*اى حاجة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mero_engel*​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه ياه الشبشب ده عامل كل المشكله دي 
طب غيري ماركه الطريق ب التمساح هههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (27 يونيو 2009)

nancy wadei قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ياه الشبشب ده عامل كل المشكله دي
> 
> 
> طب غير ماركه البطريق بالتمساح
> هههههههههههه​


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*مينفعش*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا nancy wadei*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
مرررسيه استاذ بيتر​*


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعوض عليك يا استاذ بيتر 
بكرة تجيب واحد خدوجة ولا زنوبة احسن منه 100 مرة هههههه


----------



## BITAR (27 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *مرررسيه استاذ بيتر*​


* شكرا Roka_Jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يونيو 2009)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يعوض عليك يا استاذ بيتر
> بكرة تجيب واحد خدوجة ولا زنوبة احسن منه 100 مرة هههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*على اساس ان القبض النهارده*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  zezza*​


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوووووووي يا بيتر
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

علشان تاخد بالك من شبشبك بعد كده​


----------



## BITAR (28 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوووووووي يا بيتر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> تسلم ايدك


*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  sosana*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يونيو 2009)

Boutros Popos قال:


> علشان تاخد بالك من شبشبك بعد كده​


* نحااااااااااااااااااااااااول*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Boutros Popos*​


----------



## tena_tntn (28 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى
 شكرا


----------



## BITAR (28 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوى
> شكرا


* شكرا tena_tntn*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يوليو 2009)

*(((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

_شبشب حمامى اتسرق
ومسحت دمعى بمنديل ورق
وكنت خايف وكلى قلق
وهقولها تانى على الملأ
شبشب حمامى اتسرق
ومش انا اللى شبشبى ينسرق
وقلبى عليه ينحرق
شبشبى كان ماركة البطريق
وكنت بمشى بيه فى اى طريق
شبشب حمامى اتسرق
وتارى وهاخده بايديا
علشان شبشبى غالى عليا
ومش هقبل من حد هدية
علشان ما أطمعش حد فيا
بالسلاح هاخد تارى
حتى ولو كان من جارى
شبشب وارثه من جدودى
هيثم ومودى وبودى
مش ممكن اضيع مجهود جدودى
وخاصة جدى بودى
شبشب حمامى اتسرق

ولو سمحتوا كل واحد يخلي باله
من شبشبه_​ _منقول  وكله بالحب ​_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

*لما تعرف مين اللى سرق ابقا خد تارك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كتيييير حلوة ضحكتنى قووووى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لما تعرف مين اللى سرق ابقا خد تارك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كتيييير حلوة ضحكتنى قووووى
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




_نورتى بس هعرف ويو يله منى :smil8:_​


----------



## twety (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

*معلش معلش*
*خلاص قضيها من غيره*
*وكويس ان الدنيا صيف وحر*

*فداك ياباشا *


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

ههههههههههههه

جميله يا جون

ميرررسى ليك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

*هههههههههههههه

ياعم كبر دماغك كويس ان مش شبشبك انت
هههههه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا عرفت الحرامى شركة نوكيا ههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

*سيبك من الشبشب فداك الف شبشب*
*يعنى شبشب حمامك يتسرق ولا دمك يتحرق*
*بس اللى سرقه قاصدها*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميررررررررسى يا جون*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*



twety قال:


> *معلش معلش*
> *خلاص قضيها من غيره*
> *وكويس ان الدنيا صيف وحر*
> 
> *فداك ياباشا *


 
_نورتى   بس شبشبى   ضاااااااااااع:smil8:_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> جميله يا جون​
> ميرررسى ليك​
> ...


 

_نورت يا قمر  _​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*



totty قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ياعم كبر دماغك كويس ان مش شبشبك انت*
> 
> *هههههه*​


 
_امال شبشب مين ؟:11azy:_​


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى مقصودة يا جون على فكرة
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد جامد اوى
ضحكتنى بجد
ميرسى ليك يا عسل واحلى تقييم​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*



مريم12 قال:


> *سيبك من الشبشب فداك الف شبشب*
> 
> *يعنى شبشب حمامك يتسرق ولا دمك يتحرق*
> *بس اللى سرقه قاصدها*
> ...


 

_:t30:_

_كل اللى الشبشب _​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*



ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *دى مقصودة يا جون على فكرة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس بجد جامد اوى*
> ...


_مرسى يا فتدم   على التقيم بس بجد منووووووورة  30: الموضوع_
_ووجوديك اكبر شرف_​


----------



## dodoz (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

*لالالالالالالا*
*أزاى ده يحصل *
*مين ده الى يستجرى انه يسرق شبشبك*
*تصدق انا لو مكانك مكنش هايهدالى بال*
* غير لما اعرف مين الى سرق الشبشب وكنت هعمل معه احلى واجب*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليييييييك *
*جاااااااامد جداً*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

ههههههههههههه
قوية

مشكوررر يا جون


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((((((((((اتسرقت)))))) !*

ههههههههههه
ولا يهمك المهم سلامتك
ههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوي
مرسي*​


----------



## BITAR (31 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلو اوي*
> 
> *مرسي*​


*شكرا maramero*​


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (3 أغسطس 2009)

ربن يعوضك بشبشب جديد


----------



## بنت أبونا بيشوى (4 أغسطس 2009)

واضح انه كان غالى عليك أوى ، معلش بكرة تجيب واحد أحسن منه .


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> ربن يعوضك بشبشب جديد


* هههههههههههههههه*
*قول يارب*
*شكرا مفدى بدم ثمين*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

بنت أبونا بيشوى قال:


> واضح انه كان غالى عليك أوى ، معلش بكرة تجيب واحد أحسن منه .


* هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على الشعور الطيب*
*يا بنت أبونا بيشوى*​


----------



## mera97 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شبشب
ههههههههههههه
طيب لو بيتك
ايه هيحصل
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tamav maria (7 أغسطس 2009)

hahahahhahahhahah realy funy beter  god bless you


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*حلوة*


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

mera97 قال:


> *شبشب​
> ههههههههههههه
> طيب لو بيتك
> ايه هيحصل
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*هنعزل انا وانتى *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mera97*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

netta قال:


> hahahahhahahhahah realy funy beter god bless you


* شكرا netta*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *حلوة*


* شكرا M1ged*​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

_اية الاشعار دي يا عم
مفيش حد ادك
هههههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شبشبماركة شقة تملليك

انشاء الله تلاقيه

جميل اوى يا بيتر​


----------

